# ethical shooting question



## Idek (Jul 26, 2006)

Ideally, I'd hit every pheasant perfectly and it would drop dead instantly. In truth, I have some of those shots that hit a pheasant enough to make it lurch a little and maybe lose a few feathers.

To let it go means it'll go with some pellets in it. To shoot again could mean that the pheasant is now 10 yards further away and I'd be pushing the limits of my choke's range, which could mean the bird absorbs more pellets but still not enough to drop it.

So I'm asking, "_If I hit a pheasant once, should I keep trying to drop it, even if it means shooting at longer ranges than I otherwise would, or should I let it go and hope the damage is minor enough that it will survive?_"

As I said, I'd like them to die quickly and be recovered quickly. I have practiced shooting clays quite a bit to make myself a better shooter, and I try to be selective and take good reasonable shots at birds, but this still happens from time to time.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Once hit most birds will not survive if gut has been hit. Keep shooting utill they go down. even one more pellet may make a difference in how it ends up.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

With #4 or #5 shot IC choke will kill birds out to 50 yds with a good 1oz 20ga load, providing you lead the bird. With the hotter 12ga loads like the 1 3/8oz from Federal or Fiocci an IC choke will work further than most people will shoot. The problem isn't choke it's lead, you must lead the bird further, get pellets into the front half instead of the back half. If pheasents are losing feathers and not falling you are shooting them behind the wings, you need to shoot them in front of the wings. Give the birds another 3/4-full bird lead over what you are currently giving.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Once you wound a bird what harm are you doing by shooting at it again? If you drop a leg keep shooting until you are out of ammo. Then hope you have a good dog.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Also follow the bird as long as you can see it because if it is a lung shot or the pellet hit an artery it may fall like a rock after flying 400 yds or more.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

DJ has it right. Watch the flight path carefully. On the opener, I shot a straight away twice, watched the bird tower and fly to the left with one leg hanging. Two hundred fifty yards later he drops like a stone. It was an older bird with three quarter inch spurs. They are tough. To answer the original question; shoot 'em again. Better a little lost meat than a lost bird. Even a good dog won't find all your cripples. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## Idek (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for your replies. I guess I'll just keep shooting, and I'll have to be sure I don't give up on a bird that seems to have gotten away.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Good advice above. Rule of thumb, if you miss, you're behind the bird. When you see a leg drop that bird is hit hard and will usually die where it lands. If you can pick out a mark on the horizon in line where it went down, turn around and mark an object behind on the opposite horizon. The bird scent is on that line. As you approach the spot you might lose sight of it, but will still have your line between the two objects. Just keep your dog slightly downwind.


----------



## gyjoe (Oct 28, 2006)

Amen---if you hit the bird and it staggers, keep shooting! The bird is probably hurt anyway and many times you can knock it down with follow up shot(s) and collect an otherwise wasted bird.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

My buddy shot a bird the other day, feather flying, the bird hit the ground running. You just never know how many times is going to be enough. All I know is the birds are tough to kill instantly. So doesn't hurt to hit him twice.


----------

